# Baths and Body Works Lotion: Which Fragrance do you like best?



## ChibiusaChan (Nov 13, 2011)

What fragrance do you like best from here?


----------



## katana (Nov 13, 2011)

Honestly I probably couldn't pick just one! I have a few that I like, some of them have been discontinued though. I like that they change and add fragrences with the holidays.


----------



## jeanarick (Nov 13, 2011)

I couldn't pick just one either!  My top three are Secret Wonderland, Midnight Pomegranate and Sweet Pea.  I guess my all time favorite is Plumeria.  It's one of those fragrances that comes and goes.  They don't always have it.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 13, 2011)

I only have one favorite - Japanese Cherry Blossom. I absolutely love it.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 13, 2011)

sweet pea and exotic coconut are def my all time faves


----------



## mari anne (Nov 14, 2011)

Japanese Cherry Blossom and Sea Island Cotton


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Nov 15, 2011)

My signature scent is "Secret Wonderland". If you catch me at my daughter's preschool, the grocery store, library, mall etc this is what scent I'm rocking. I even carry the mini lotion and body spray in my purse at all times! It's funny b/c I usually only like scents that I pick out for myself but DH got me the perfume, lotion, and body wash for Mother's Day one year. (I wanna say it was last year) and I am totally obsessed! 

Before that I would say Sea Island Cotton for Summer, and Velvet Tuberose for the cooler months.


----------



## JazzyK (Nov 17, 2011)

My favorites are sweet pea, sweet cinnamon pumpkin, and brown sugar and fig.


----------



## jazzmullen (Nov 17, 2011)

Its so hard to choose but I guess I don't like ones that are really very fruity. My top choice is the twilight series fragrance. I absolutely love it!!! Next come sweet pea, gardenia (no longer in circulation) and japanese cherry blossom and sea island cotton.


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Nov 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jazzmullen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its so hard to choose but I guess I don't like ones that are really very fruity. My top choice is the twilight series fragrance. I absolutely love it!!! Next come sweet pea, gardenia (no longer in circulation) and japanese cherry blossom and sea island cotton.



That sucks they don't make one of your faves anymore! I hate when that happens. Awhile back I was hooked on Coconut Lime Verbena for my summer scent and they discontinued it it seriously broke my heart so I feel your pain! lol I'll keep my fingers crossed it comes back for you!


----------



## divadoll (Nov 18, 2011)

The BBW in the mall closest to me, the scents all mingled together.  I can't really smell anything at all when I'm in there.  It brings about an asthmatic response and I cough then I leave.  I do have a fragrance oil that is supposed to be a dupe of sweet pea from coastalscents.com, that smells nice.


----------



## ReenaMariel (Nov 22, 2011)

I like Country Chic and Sweet Pea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I'm also a big sucker for their other scents as well...


----------



## MarshB (Mar 1, 2012)

Baths and Body Works?? Ugghh.. i love them all!


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 1, 2012)

Japanese Cherry Blossom, Carried Away, Paris Amour, and Sea Island Cotton. I want to buy some of these, but it'll have to wait until my no-buy is done!


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Mar 2, 2012)

I like the mango mandrian, pineapple, strawberry lemonade, coconut lime, coca cabana...basically any of their scents that smell like a fruit salad or remind me of the Caribbean!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 2, 2012)

I love Be Enchanted, Aruba Coconut, and the discontinued Lemon Vanilla and Vanilla Bean Noel!  I generally prefer the triple moisture body cream to the regular lotion, but I'll use both.


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Mar 26, 2012)

My favorite is Japanese Cherry Blossom. I also like Warm Vanilla Sugar and Sheer Freesia. I have to be careful with Bath and Body Works shower gel because some of them irritate my skin, but I generally have no problems with the lotions.


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 30, 2012)

I love Japanese Cherry Blossom and Paris Amore.  Sweet Pea is also a classic.


----------



## EmJay (Apr 13, 2012)

When I first got into BBW I loved Japanese Cherry Blossom but everyone has that one, it seems, so it's really not one of my top faves anymore.

Wild Honeysuckle is my all time favorite scent from BBW, but I was devastated when I found out it was discontinued but luckily you can still buy it off the website.

Forever Sunshine is a favorite as well, I bought it in late autumn and it reminded me of everything I love about summer that I wore it religiously all throughout winter, waiting for summer to come around.

Other favorites include Cucumber Melon which reminds me of my mother since that is her favorite scent as well, unfortunately it too has be discontinued. The sales associate recommended Carried Away as a close dupe of Cucumber Melon which I also enjoy, and Be Enchanted is also a fav, to me it is such a pretty, sexy scent.


----------



## BeautyWithin (Apr 14, 2012)

I loved Sweet Pea for so long but for a while I have been addicted to Paris Amore if they get rid of that sent soon I will be super sad although I still love sweet pea.


----------



## bethm (May 7, 2012)

I l-o-v-e Paris Amour!


----------



## McRubel (May 7, 2012)

Secret Wonderland and Twilight Woods.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iPretty949 (May 24, 2012)

Plumeria, Japanese Cherry Blossom and Sea Island Cotton!!

It just sucks that when I bought on Thanksgiving 2011 I hoarded a lot of products to send to my relatives, I picked some for myself and seems like I got bad batch of stuff.


----------



## Alexa711 (Jun 12, 2012)

Midnight Pomegranate and See Island Cotton  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LucyFan84 (Jun 19, 2012)

I absolutely adored brown sugar and fig.  That was something I stocked up on every time I visited BBW.  I get that they need to make way for new scents, but I think this should have become a staple in the vein of sweet pea and moonlight path.  To me, there is nothing more amazing than using brown sugar and fig lotion or - even better - body butter at night and then waking up to the fragrance on your hands/sheets the next morning.  A luxury fragrance for a low price!


----------



## TailgateJuliet (Jun 20, 2012)

Vanilla Bean Noel, Sweet Pea &amp; Twilight Woods

I'm super excited to purchase some of the fall scents, I was on a no-buy last year!


----------



## MakeupA (Jun 20, 2012)

I haven't been to the store in awhile but some of my favs are lavender vanillla, wild honeysuckle (which I believe has been discontinued



), and sweet pea.


----------



## StereoSparkle (Jun 20, 2012)

You're making me pick one? ONE?  Nope, I gotta pick several  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Vanilla Bean Noel, Lemon Vanilla (curse you B&amp;BW for discontinuing the Summer Vanillas!!), Country Apple, Sensual Amber, Be Enchanted, Secret Wonderland, and Pink Chiffon.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I only have one favorite - Japanese Cherry Blossom. I absolutely love it.


 Agreed! My favorite too!

Close second is Sensual Amber.


----------



## joybelle (Jun 21, 2012)

Sweet pea!! I like the smell of country apple but I won't wear it. I don't want to smell like apples.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mimosette (Jun 30, 2012)

Sensual Amber, hands down.

But..... I always buy up a huge stock of the Twisted Peppermint Lotion at Christmas . I stash it to use in the summer when it's so hot. The peppermint really cools my skin, and I have become quite addicted to it.

All of our local B &amp; Bworks stores got shafted on their shipments of Twisted Peppermint this past year. When I tried to order online, they were sold out there. So I had friends all over the US looking for it. Ended up with a couple of  bottles that I'm currently rationing on the hottest days.

LIKE TODAY.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 5, 2012)

Warm Vanilla Sugar. Hands down.


----------



## Lauren Huffman (Jul 5, 2012)

have a pineapple mango candle I'm really digging right now.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 8, 2012)

I reckon for me it would be Black Amethyst, Coconut Lime Verbena, and Cucumber Melon.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a few favourites so far and I'm excited to have more! I just got a job at a new BBW store that's opening in a week, I'm excited!

My favourites are Be Enchanted, Carried Away and Pink Chiffon. I really love the Triple Moisture Body Cream, it makes my skin feel soooo silky!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 28, 2012)

Sweet Pea has been my favourite for years. I have the perfume, body mist, lotion, shower gel, body cream, body scrub, AND hand sanitizer. (I just saw that they also have shampoo and conditioner in the scent and !!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had no idea! Picking up a bottle of each asap!) My parents always get me a basket of it for my birthday and also at Christmas.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 28, 2012)

I loved the apricot vanilla scent and sadly, just finished my shower gel and have no refills left! True blue spa cashmere line would be next.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 29, 2012)

I've fallen in love with Dreamy Vanilla Woods, probably tied with Be Enchanted as my favorite!


----------

